
The Costs of Spying - pmoriarty
https://www.theatlantic.com/ideas/archive/2020/02/costs-spying/607177/
======
jjgreen
The Register's take on this story:
[https://www.theregister.co.uk/2020/02/26/nsa_calllogging_pro...](https://www.theregister.co.uk/2020/02/26/nsa_calllogging_program/)

